# Clausing 5914  lathe near Lancaster Pa



## Alcap

Saw this on CL  , seems to be a nice lathe with lots of extras       https://lancaster.craigslist.org/tls/d/lititz-clausing-metal-lathe/7164816133.html


----------



## Firstram

What a deal!


----------



## mmcmdl

Is this your lathe cap ?


----------



## MrWhoopee

$2k is a helluva deal, surprised it's still up.


----------



## mmcmdl

MrWhoopee said:


> $2k is a helluva deal, surprised it's still up.


I'm sitting on a 5917 and I could use the taper attachment and collet closer .


----------



## NCjeeper

I believe that is the same lathe we had in High School metal class back in the 80's.


----------



## Alcap

Not mine but would have gladly paid that for all that has that mine doesn't


----------



## mmcmdl

I 'm going to check it out tomorrow .


----------



## BGHansen

Would be my "dream" Clausing: L00 spindle, taper attachment, 5C collets, 36" bed, etc. Gonna be a really nice addition to someone's shop.

Bruce


----------



## Cheeseking

NCjeeper said:


> I believe that is the same lathe we had in High School metal class back in the 80's.



Same . I wish they still did honestly but that’s another thread


----------



## Alcap

Good Luck with getting the lathe !


----------

